# How to get rid of annoying pop-up.



## yosoyellobo

For about two weeks or so I keep getting this annoying pop-up on the top of the Dbstalk page. "Congratulations! This is not a joke - You are the 100,000 visitor Click here". I have not touch it but would like to see it go away. Normally I just ignore them and because I am new to the IPad I was wondering if something else was going on. Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## David Bott

I am not aware of any POPUP's used for ads on the site. My guess is that that you have got something going on somewhere personally on your machine as this is the first report I have had. 

With that said....I am trying a few new providers for ads, however, I am not aware of any that are serving popups or popunders. But I only started testing this past Monday.


----------



## dpeters11

And you say you get this when using your iPad? Very odd. I see fewer ads, but certainly haven't seen any popups, and that's not the kind of ad David would allow on this site, regardless of it being a popup or not. Not to say that some ad providers don't go rogue


----------



## trh

Safari?

Tap Settings / Safari.

Where you see: *Block Pop-ups*, slide the button to ON.

Now restart your iPad. Press and hold the Sleep/Wake button until the red slider appears. Slide your finger across the slider to turn off iPad. To turn iPad back on, press and hold the Sleep/Wake until the Apple logo appears.


----------



## jimmie57

I believe that is what is called a "Banner Ad".
I saw it a couple of times on this laptop. It has since gone away.


----------



## yosoyellobo

trh said:


> Safari?
> 
> Tap Settings / Safari.
> 
> Where you see: *Block Pop-ups*, slide the button to ON.
> 
> Now restart your iPad. Press and hold the Sleep/Wake button until the red slider appears. Slide your finger across the slider to turn off iPad. To turn iPad back on, press and hold the Sleep/Wake until the Apple logo appears.


Block pop-ups is on.


----------



## trh

I live here and mostly on my iPad. Never had a pop-up. Not sure what else you can check.


----------



## yosoyellobo

Thanks. I think it is what Jimmie57 call Banner ad.


----------



## trh

You might want to check out *this article*.

Check under Settings, Notifications and see what is listed as "In Notification Center".


----------



## spartanstew

Yes, it's just a banner ad that the site has always had.

The difference with this particular banner ad is that it's like a Vegas Billboard, with lots of flashing lights all around it, so it's impossible to ignore.


----------



## yosoyellobo

trh said:


> You might want to check out *this article*.
> 
> Check under Settings, Notifications and see what is listed as "In Notification Center".


Not in Notification center. Empty


----------



## yosoyellobo

Could you explain what am I looking for.


----------

